# The Eagle Has Landed



## Bamban (Feb 24, 2020)

PM1440TV  is here. Jeff came down to help, a real big THANK YOU, Z2V.

The lathe is sweet, minor clean up is all that is needed.


----------



## Bamban (Feb 24, 2020)

More pictures.


----------



## mikey (Feb 24, 2020)

Sweet!!! That is one major present to yourself, Nez. Happy for you!!

Hi to Jeff, too.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 24, 2020)

Wow! Nice machine, congrats!


----------



## Bamban (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you y'all.

The spindle center height is perfect for sawed off guys like myself.


----------



## Z2V (Feb 24, 2020)

I arrived at Nez’s house right as the trucking company pulled up. Nez had a plan, we worked it and the machine was in its place in about an hour and fifteen minutes. It went as smooth as could be. It was time for a Lone Star and pizza.
This is one very nice machine with a heavy one piece cast iron base.
Nez, Congrats, I know you will enjoy this lathe, worth the wait.


----------



## Bamban (Feb 24, 2020)

One of the reasons I went with the PM144TV instead of the 1440GT, is the 9 inch bed. Another is the D1-4 spindle nose. I am heavily invested in D1-4 backplate for the 6Js, 4J combo, and spiders.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 24, 2020)

Bamban said:


> One of the reasons I went with the PM144TV instead of the 1440GT, is the 9 inch bed. Another is the D1-4 spindle nose. I am heavily invested in D1-4 backplate for the 6Js, 4J combo, and spiders.



If for ANY reason you decide you don't like it, I'll be happy to move it a couple of states west to SE Arizona. 

Enjoy that thing. I sure would.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 24, 2020)

Very nice what a beauty & excellent choice! I too would have done the same (if I could afford one).


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 24, 2020)

darkzero said:


> Very nice what a beauty & excellent choice! I too would have done the same (if I could afford one).



Man, my 8 1/4" Pratt Bernerd chuck would love to be on that thing!


----------



## Bamban (Feb 24, 2020)

wrmiller said:


> Man, my 8 1/4" Pratt Bernerd chuck would love to be on that thing!



A set thru? Mounted on a D1-4 backplate?


----------



## Bamban (Feb 24, 2020)

darkzero said:


> Very nice what a beauty & excellent choice! I too would have done the same (if I could afford one).



I will have to see if it will unseat my favorite one, the little 1024 JET lathe that could.


----------



## mikey (Feb 24, 2020)

Are you taking bets on the winner?


----------



## darkzero (Feb 24, 2020)

wrmiller said:


> Man, my 8 1/4" Pratt Bernerd chuck would love to be on that thing!



It most defintely would!   So when ya getting one? 

If I had that lathe I would still use a 6.3" more but that's just me. I'm impatient & hate waiting for heavier chucks to come to a stop. I was using my ER collet chuck the other day which I don't use much. It felt so weird that the chuck came to a stop so fast. I kept thinking something was wrong cause I'm so used to all my 6.3" chucks. Lol


----------



## Bamban (Feb 24, 2020)

mikey said:


> Are you taking bets on the winner?



Probably not....lol


----------



## darkzero (Feb 24, 2020)

Bamban said:


> I will have to see if it will unseat my favorite one, the little 1024 JET lathe that could.



Can always have more than one favorite!


----------



## Bamban (Feb 24, 2020)

darkzero said:


> It most defintely would!   So when ya getting one?
> 
> If I had that lathe I would still use a 6.3" more but that's just me. I'm impatient & hate waiting for heavier chucks to come to a stop. I was using my ER collet chuck the other day which I don't use much. It felt so weird that the chuck came to a stop so fast. I kept thinking something was wrong cause I'm so used to all my 6.3" chucks. Lol



I am on the same camp, I love my 6.x inch 6J set true Rohm.


----------



## mksj (Feb 24, 2020)

Nez, looking really nice, a long wait but well worth it.  With the VFD and/or foot brake the chuck will stop within 1-2 seconds, even the larger chucks. I still primarily use my 5C and the Bison 4J combo as an all around chuck, only downside of the combo is cleaning out the swarf is a bit more time consuming. Interestingly Bison recently came out with a 3J combination chuck.


----------



## Bamban (Feb 25, 2020)

mksj said:


> Nez, looking really nice, a long wait but well worth it.  With the VFD and/or foot brake the chuck will stop within 1-2 seconds, even the larger chucks. I still primarily use my 5C and the Bison 4J combo as an all around chuck, only downside of the combo is cleaning out the swarf is a bit more time consuming. Interestingly Bison recently came out with a 3J combination chuck.


Thanks, Mark.The wait is definitely worth it. 

I did a little bit more work, turned the center shaft for the Aloris BXA, and re-leveled the bed again. Will see tomorrow how she holds up. I am using the digital level just to verify the correlation of the flat ways to the top of the cross slide

Will clean up the side gears tomorrow and test the 4J combination for trueness on this lathe


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 25, 2020)

Bamban said:


> A set thru? Mounted on a D1-4 backplate?



Yessir, It's currently on my 1340GT. Best chuck I've ever owned, but it seems to be getting heavier and heavier every time I change it out for the 4-jaw or 5C. 

Maybe I should have gotten a 6".


----------



## Bamban (Feb 25, 2020)

wrmiller said:


> Yessir, It's currently on my 1340GT. Best chuck I've ever owned, but it seems to be getting heavier and heavier every time I change it out for the 4-jaw or 5C.
> 
> Maybe I should have gotten a 6".



With my 2 bad shoulders that I could not even hold my arm extended at shoulder height, the 8 inch 4J combination is too heavy for me to position into the lathe. I change it when my friends are over with their help.

In a year or so, my 2 bionics knees will have company of 2 bionic shoulders. Oh well, life goes on.


----------



## Bamban (Feb 28, 2020)

Got a few more things done. Had to replace the leveling feet so I can have the lathe to slightly slope towards the TS. Installed the light, mounted the readout, and checked out the cross slide. The cable for the carriage scale is about 6 feet too long.

Watch "PM1440TV Testing Cross Slide" on YouTube


----------



## ddickey (Feb 28, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## ddickey (Feb 28, 2020)

I was thinking you got a 1440TL but the specs weren't matching up. Then I realized you're say TV. What is a TV as I don't see it on Matts site.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 28, 2020)

It's a special order.


----------



## Bamban (Feb 29, 2020)

wrmiller said:


> It's a special order.



This^

Not massive as the Colchester types, bed is only 9 inches.


----------



## ddickey (Feb 29, 2020)

I've got an ERL 1330V. If I knew that a 14" swing with a d1-4 (or 5) and a mt3 TS was an option I would've taken it it.
The only upgrade then would've been a CXA instead of BXA.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 29, 2020)

Sure is pretty. What is the weight on that one? I'm betting you have a great time getting to know her. Cheers, Mike


----------



## ddickey (Feb 29, 2020)

When you level that thing put your levels on the cross slide. I believe the two flat ways are in the same plane but you'll never be able to get them in the same spot, unless you have two set up that you don't have to move.


----------



## ddickey (Feb 29, 2020)

Looking at the specs now 1340 weighs 2200lbs dry. 1440 probably weighs a couple pounds more.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Feb 29, 2020)

Wow! That thing looks very capable. Very nice!


----------



## Bamban (Feb 29, 2020)

ddickey said:


> When you level that thing put your levels on the cross slide. I believe the two flat ways are in the same plane but you'll never be able to get them in the same spot, unless you have two set up that you don't have to move.



Thank you for the input.

I leveled it last night, took these pictures today. Leveling always drives me nuts. At the HS side, I could get it dead nuts on, at the TS end I could get it dead nuts, but not both.

This thing is so stiff, adjust say  crank up the front bolt, the adjuster bolt in the back lifts up. I was used to my old 1236, adjust the front, it digs in the back. On the old lathe I just adjust the feet so I get no taper across 10 inch stick out. Don't want to go there on this brand new machine.

Level is on the 123 blocks riding on the cross slide.

Any tricks of the trade?


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 29, 2020)

When I received my 1340GT I got it set up as best I could, then let the lathe just sit there and 'relax' for a few weeks. Then went at it again. Then again a couple months later.

Once I got the head and tail as close as I could, I chucked up a 2" piece of aluminum, made a few cuts and then adjusted the headstock to where I ended up with about .0003" larger at the tailstock end across 10".

As I mostly turn pistol barrels that are 6" or less in length I figured the lathe was now way more accurate than I.


----------



## mksj (Feb 29, 2020)

I prefer to check the bed twist with the level on the flats on the ways using 123 blocks, I find it more representative of any bed twist then the top of the cross slide. I would also use a higher sensitivity level (10 sec), you should be able to get it down to less than a division with a 0.0005" per 10" level across the bed. Given that it has a heavy cast iron base it will take some time to settle in.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 29, 2020)

Congratulations Nez, the lathe is beautiful and will be an asset you will love!
i'm happy you had Jeff to help get her settled!
Way to go Jeff! 

i can't wait to see some ideas to steal


----------



## ddickey (Feb 29, 2020)

Leave the two outermost feet on the HS side raised up so they're not bearing any weight. Do your leveling which will probably only two feet caddy-corner of each other. Then after leveling bring the other two feet down just enough to bear their part of the load.


----------



## Bamban (Feb 29, 2020)

Will try leveling with the inner feet on the HS side (a friend in the Cajun land suggested the same thing) and the level on flatways. I loaned my ChiCom 0.0005 level, it would have been convenient to use 2 levels.

Jeff is coming over tomorrow to help wire up the panel and convenient outlets.


----------



## ddickey (Feb 29, 2020)

Yes very convenient. That's why putting on the cross slide is nice, you don't have to move it.


----------



## Bamban (Feb 29, 2020)

ddickey said:


> Yes very convenient. That's why putting on the cross slide is nice, you don't have to move it.



What would do if the level on 123 blocks on top of the cross slide does not agree with the reading when sat on top of 123 blocks on the flatways?

Which one would you go by? I  just saw that on this lathe a few minutes ago.


----------



## mikey (Feb 29, 2020)

I use a level on the cross slide, too, and I would trust the cross slide. I suggest you place the level with a square so it is perpendicular to the ways and don't move it until you're done leveling.

You can try it both ways and see which you prefer. I've found that the cross slide is more accurate for me.


----------



## mikey (Feb 29, 2020)

I should add that I did compare leveling on the ways and the cross slide and followed up with the 2-collar test as the "make up your damned mind" test. The cross slide worked better for me - it was closer to dead on when tested with the 2-collar follow up test. That's how I made my mind up - don't listen to us; test it yourself and see.


----------



## ddickey (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## mksj (Mar 1, 2020)

Installation and Leveling of the Lathe -- SB Bulletin H-3 uses the ways. Depends on the lathe as to what method you use to level it, the cross slide does not extend to the end of the bed. I clean and setup 2 sets of 123 blocks at either end of the bed and then move my level back and forth. I am only looking at bed twist. With this method I am getting more resolution between both ends of the bed compared to the cross slide, also my level is too long for the cross slide without unbolting a few things. Comparing different areas on the lathe as to level, you will find that each one is different so it is all relative.


----------



## ddickey (Mar 1, 2020)

As long as the twist is taken out.
I guess it really doesn't matter were you place the level.


----------



## Bamban (Mar 1, 2020)

Jeff came to install the electric panel, got the temporary power till the electrician comes and run a new outlet. Thanks, Jeff.

Short video. Do you see anything peculiar or odd to me anyway

Watch "Function Testing The PM1440TV" on YouTube


----------



## Z2V (Mar 1, 2020)

Nez, glad I was able to help. That is one awesome machine you have there!


----------



## Bamban (Mar 1, 2020)

Read the manual a couple of times, thinking I missed the part on break in procedure, there is no such section in the manual.

I suppose no break in is needed


----------



## Bamban (Mar 1, 2020)

What I alluded to as being odd in the video, the drive shaft and the lead screw turn at the same time. The lathe does not have a selector lever/switch for turning and threading.


----------



## mikey (Mar 1, 2020)

I noticed the leadscrew turning. There should be a knob to disengage it; it should only turn when threading.


----------



## mksj (Mar 1, 2020)

There should be a feed neutral. I usually do a break in procedure, it does vary.  With the lathe feed gearbox in neutral, turn the lathe ON and let it run for ten minutes in low gear at something like 50, 100, 200, 300 each for 10 minutes each speed. Let cool then run in high speed 400, 800, 1200 and 1800 RPM each for 10 minutes. Check the headstock heat near the bearings. Change the oil after ~20 hours of use.

I believe position P is for the feed only.


----------



## Bamban (Mar 1, 2020)

mksj said:


> There should be a feed neutral. I usually do a break in procedure, it does vary.  With the lathe feed gearbox in neutral, turn the lathe ON and let it run for ten minutes in low gear at something like 50, 100, 200, 300 each for 10 minutes each speed. Let cool then run in high speed 400, 800, 1200 and 1800 RPM each for 10 minutes. Check the headstock heat near the bearings. Change the oil after ~20 hours of use.
> 
> I believe position P is for the feed only.



Mark, you are correct (again), position P is feed only. As we used to say when I was in, RTFI.


----------



## Bamban (Mar 1, 2020)

Break in. Pretty dang quiet at high speed, I think. Never had a new machine, I would not know how quiet they should be.

Watch "PM1440TV Breaking In At 1200" on YouTube





Watch "PM1440TV  Beeaking In At 1800" on YouTube


----------



## mikey (Mar 1, 2020)

I think your lathe sounds terrible, Nez. Best send it to me so you don't have to put up with it anymore ...  

My lathe runs at about 72dB at max speed. Did you measure yours?


----------



## Z2V (Mar 2, 2020)

mikey said:


> I think your lathe sounds terrible, Nez. Best send it to me so you don't have to put up with it anymore ...
> 
> Ha, Ha, Mikey I’m so much closer than you are!!!


----------



## mikey (Mar 2, 2020)

What can I say, it was worth a try, right?


----------



## Bamban (Mar 2, 2020)

mikey said:


> I think your lathe sounds terrible, Nez. Best send it to me so you don't have to put up with it anymore ...
> 
> My lathe runs at about 72dB at max speed. Did you measure yours?




Jeff has 1st dibs. You are still welcome to come over to TX, BBQ and Lone Star on me.

I don't have a db meter, once I get a reading I will publish it.


----------



## Z2V (Mar 2, 2020)

There’s an app for that


----------



## mikey (Mar 2, 2020)

Bamban said:


> Jeff has 1st dibs. You are still welcome to come over to TX, BBQ and Lone Star on me.
> 
> I don't have a db meter, once I get a reading I will publish it.



Aahh, you guys are playing the proximity trick, eh? Okay, okay, I'll settle for BBQ if I ever get up there.

Jeff beat me to it - download an decibel meter app. The lathe actually sounds pretty quiet but hard to tell in a video. Sounds smooth, too!


----------



## Z2V (Mar 2, 2020)

Will definitely have some good BBQ if you can ever make it here!!


----------



## mikey (Mar 2, 2020)

You know, Jeff, I would really enjoy that. God willing, maybe one day ...


----------



## Bamban (Mar 2, 2020)

Thank you both for pointing out the apps. Got one, here is the decibel reading at 2300 RPMs.


----------



## Bamban (Mar 2, 2020)

Here is the reading at the same RPM, but with the gear in neutral


----------



## mikey (Mar 2, 2020)

77dB is pretty good, Nez, especially given that it is a gear head lathe. I suspect those gears are hardened and ground and running on decent bearings. That reading is well below the threshold for hearing damage and you'll be able to easily speak to others over that lathe. I would certainly be happy with that.


----------



## Bamban (Mar 2, 2020)

The machine wiring is all done, Jeff came by to install the convenience outlets. One is 20A, and other is 15A for the readout with built in USB outlets. The outlets are fed by separate breakers with the appropriate amperage 

Jeff, thanks again.

The very last power work is when the electrician comes in to put another 220 outlet closer to the HS side of the lathe.


----------



## Bamban (Mar 2, 2020)

mikey said:


> 77dB is pretty good, Nez, especially given that it is a gear head lathe. I suspect those gears are hardened and ground and running on decent bearings. That reading is well below the threshold for hearing damage and you'll be able to easily speak to others over that lathe. I would certainly be happy with that.



Thank you.

I do not need any more hearing loss, hearing is pretty bad as it is now.


----------



## mikey (Mar 2, 2020)

We're a bunch of old farts, aren't we? Can't see, can't hear, hair loss, belly bigger than our chests and we can't write our names in the snow because of that damned Prostate! Getting old ain't easy but it's nice to know that we aren't alone ...


----------



## Bamban (Mar 2, 2020)

I only have small diameter and short aluminum to check taper. Stick out is only 5 inches. It looks promising though.

Watch "PM1440TV The First Cut" on YouTube


----------



## Bamban (Mar 2, 2020)

mikey said:


> We're a bunch of old farts, aren't we? Can't see, can't hear, hair loss, belly bigger than our chests and we can't write our names in the snow because of that damned Prostate! Getting old ain't easy but it's nice to know that we aren't alone ...



No kidding. TKR on both knees, can't raise both arms above shoulder height, even done, both can't even support their own weight. Severe Asthma taking almost medication they advertise on TV. Prednisone for emergency. Life is still good, just inconvenience

One of my biggest gripes, they don't make clothing materials like they used to. All the ones the wife buys for me all shrink around the waistline after a few washing...


----------



## mikey (Mar 2, 2020)

Bamban said:


> No kidding. TKR on both knees, can't raise both arms above shoulder height, even done, both can't even support their own weight. Severe Asthma taking almost medication they advertise on TV. Prednisone for emergency. Life is still good, just inconvenience
> 
> One of my biggest gripes, they don't make clothing materials like they used to. All the ones the wife buys for me all shrink around the waistline after a few washing...



It's a good thing that age-related memory loss is for short term memories. We can still remember when we could do the nasty all night and still go to work in the morning, climb mountains, speed shift a muscle car and all the other stupid things we did when we were young. This works because we're seeing this through our mind's eye, not our real ones - you know, the ones with cataracts that are covered by bi- or tri-focals. Getting old really sucks but man, life has been one hell of a ride!


----------



## mikey (Mar 2, 2020)

Bamban said:


> I only have small diameter and short aluminum to check taper. Stick out is only 5 inches. It looks promising though.



Show off!


----------



## Z2V (Mar 2, 2020)

Like we used to refer to our limbs as left and right, now it’s good and bad or bad and worse.

Looking good there Nez!!


----------



## Bamban (Mar 3, 2020)

Well, I think I am done as far as leveling this week, will check again next week.

Last night I made some more small cuts on the aluminum when I was setting and testing tool holders. Before I headed to the house I made one last turning cut and left the aluminum chucked up. This morning I measured the material, the difference from end to end is within measuring error. 

Close enough for government work.


----------



## Z2V (Mar 3, 2020)

Heck, I don’t think my tools will measure that far from the decimal point. 
looking great Nez


----------



## mikey (Mar 3, 2020)

This means the headstock alignment is pretty good. Now he can move on to the rest of the lathe set up.


----------



## Old Mud (Mar 3, 2020)

mikey said:


> We're a bunch of old farts, aren't we? Can't see, can't hear, hair loss, belly bigger than our chests and we can't write our names in the snow because of that damned Prostate! Getting old ain't easy but it's nice to know that we aren't alone ...



  Not to hi jack this thread but just a reminder Mikey. Although your right it's still a hell of a lot better than the alternative !! 

  Nice looking job Nez.  That's a sweet looking machine.


----------



## Bamban (Mar 3, 2020)

Set up some more tool holders, finally just for laughs and giggles I want to see if I can cut to a specific target for OD, in this case 1.000.





The final pass was just a skim cut.

Watch "PM1440TV Taking A Fine Cut" on YouTube





Took the final measurements for the day, tonight I will start on a 20 inch service rifle AR10 barrel for me to shoot 1000 yards.












Thank you all to those who participated in this thread. I appreciated all the input and comments.

Special thank you to Jeff S for all his help.

So long for now, stay safe.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 4, 2020)

I want that lathe...


----------



## Z2V (Mar 4, 2020)

Yeah, it’s a beauty!!


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 6, 2020)

So do you feel that 77.9 dB is the largest reading that you can generate with this machine?


----------



## Bamban (Mar 6, 2020)

erikmannie said:


> So do you feel that 77.9 dB is the largest reading that you can generate with this machine?



It appears that way. I was working late last night I decided to check the sound level at max speed again. This time from the operator position instead of close to the headstock like last time.









I just now took the screenshot of the picture details, you can see the time, the screenshot of the db meter was taken and the RPM meter picture taken.


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 6, 2020)

Great news! 68 decibels is about the noise level inside a car traveling at 55 mph.


----------

